# KCBS Judging Class - Feb 21st, Bixby, OK



## flyin'illini (Feb 9, 2009)

I decided to sign up to learn more.  It is in my backyard.   We had a thread here but I think it got zapped since it was probably after Oct 8, 2008.

9.30 to 2pm on Sat, Feb 21st in Bixby, OK

http://www.kcbs.us/classes.php?type=...2&id=1569&db=k


----------



## alx (Feb 10, 2009)

Same thought here.May take the one in Dover,Deleware in april.We are shooting for 8-10 local comps this year.BlackCatBBQ.


----------

